# Hi! I'm new....



## TKD_libra24 (Dec 28, 2004)

*looks around confused*
Hi! Um....
I was just thinking if I could get some information of Tae Kwon Do and...
maybe meet some new friends in here.
*grins and looks embarassed*
Plus I wanted to know what kind of martial art are out there...
It is very interesting.
I also like to learn their languages.
...*...*...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 28, 2004)

*Grins back*  There's alot of good info out there~!  Have fun and don't be shy 

Enjoy & Welcome to MT~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2004)

:wavey:

 Welcome to MTalk.  Enjoy yourself.  Lots to see and do here


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello and welcome!  This is a good spot to get information, exchange ideas and just plain chat.

Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2004)

:asian: Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi TKD libra,  welcome to the forum and if you have any questions about the board, feel free to PM me or post a thread and all will join in.  Lots of info about TKD, be sure to visit the back threads.  TW


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!!

Mike


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2004)

You got us talking, now good luck getting us to shut up.  Glad to have another TKDer and board and maybe one day we can match up to the kenpo numbers around here.  

Definitely look through all the threads in the TKD section for answers to your questions and post your thoughts and any other things that interests you.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Vadim (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi there and welcome aboard! :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

